# How to "Unfavorite" a Slacker Channel that no longer exists



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Couldn't find an answer to this, although I may just not searched long enough. I have a Slacker channel in my favorites that no longer exists. Since it no longer exists, when I select it I get a "load error". The problem is that the favorite "star" is not on the screen so I cannot take it out of my favorites. Anyone know of any other way to get rid of it?


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

If you press and hold on the channel an x will appear like on Apple devices. Select x to delete.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you. Fixed my biggest frustration so far.


----------

